# Savage rifles, again



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

It was cold yesterday when I went to the range to sight in a Savage Model 11 in .243 Winchester. This rifle came off the used gun rack last week and all I did was clean the rifle, put on a 3-9X scope and load up some 85 grain bullets ahead of IMR4350. I started at 50 yards and fired two shot groups to adjust the scope. In no time I was in the bull and the sighter rounds were touching on the paper. I was very impressed and getting cold so I stopped shooting and came home. I have several Savage bolt actions and all of them are very accurate rifles. All the best...
Gil


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Gil Martin said:


> It was cold yesterday when I went to the range to sight in a Savage Model 11 in .243 Winchester. This rifle came off the used gun rack last week and all I did was clean the rifle, put on a 3-9X scope and load up some 85 grain bullets ahead of IMR4350. I started at 50 yards and fired two shot groups to adjust the scope. In no time I was in the bull and the sighter rounds were touching on the paper. I was very impressed and getting cold so I stopped shooting and came home. I have several Savage bolt actions and all of them are very accurate rifles. All the best...
> Gil


I have four savage's a 99-10fp both in .308 a 111 in a .300 win mag & the newest one a 11 in a 7mm-08.Working on dialing in the 7mm-08..With the other 3 (if I do my part ) they will shoot .5 to 1 inch groups at 100 yards..3 & sometimes 4 out of 5 touching. The amazing thing is the 99 has a cheap 20 year old Bushnell scope on it..One of these day I will post some pics of the guns & target's...It blows my mind that some people spend $200.00 plus or more on guns that, one are not American made, and two have less or about the same accuracy..


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

You sir...have a keeper!! ha ha ha.. Crongrats on your new gun. I have a savage or two and they shoot really well!

Jeff


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hands down my Savage 116 Weather warrior is the best rifle I have bought. I hope to be adding 2 more savage firearms(slug gun and 17hmr) in the coming year.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

The latest edition of American Rifleman had an article on a new Savage .22 bolt action, 5 shot magazine, laminated stock and a twist fluted floating barrel. Seemed like exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Savage sure is amazing!


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

I bought a 116 fhsak 30/06 this year and Love it. Could'nt believe how accurate they are right out of the box. The only bad thing is when you shoot them in a blind with the muzle break open:SHOCKED:. Congrats on your new gun.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I love it!! A POSITIVE post regarding a new gun! That AND support for the rifle in question! Keep it up guys!! You have no idea how many NEGATIVE things that are posted here........


----------



## Joe Boleo (Jun 3, 2007)

Gil,
Sounds like you did just fine. Maybe I should follow you around someday when you are visiting gun shops. I might luck out and get a real bargain. Take care...
Joe


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been hunting and shooting with the 243 Win since the late 60's. There are a lot of new powders on the market, but it is still hard to beat IMR 4350 for this cartridge. Over a long period of time the Sierra 85 gr HPBT has consistently produced some of the best groups I've ever shot regardless of caliber.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Nothing but positive to say about savage on my end.

I have a 110 pre accutrigger .223 heavy barrel tac version and it is a tac driver with groups size of a dime at 200m with a bushnel scope.

Savage .17HMR just as accurate!


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Newcub said:


> It blows my mind that some people spend $200.00 plus or more on guns that, one are not American made, and two have less or about the same accuracy..



Savage riles are accurate, I'll give them that.
But I don't hunt with an ugly dog, and I won't carry an ugly rifle.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Asphalt Dave said:


> Savage riles are accurate, I'll give them that.
> But I don't hunt with an ugly dog, and I won't carry an ugly rifle.


Ya know how some people just have the ugliest babies you've ever seen and they still think they're the most adorable lookin thing on the planet? It's all in the eye of the beholder. I couldn't care less about a pretty gun that can't shoot for _ _ _ _.

As for the rifles, I have the model 11 in .243 too. Awesome gun.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Asphalt Dave said:


> Savage riles are accurate, I'll give them that.
> But I don't hunt with an ugly dog, and I won't carry an ugly rifle.


Check out the pics I put on hb brownie's post.It is called Savage model 111 what ya think. There is nothing ugly about that.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Savage seems to be the best value out there. Accurate, reliable rifles for a very fair price. Love the adjustable accutrigger too. Haven't had the chance to really try an accustock, but it sure looks sweet.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

I bought my wife a Savage in .243. It is an absolute tack driver and it was very inexpensive. The only rifle more accurate in my collection is a Remington Sendero in 300RUM. And that cost about 5 times as much! 

They aren't the prettiest picks of the litter, but they are very accurate, reliable, durable, etc. You just can't go wrong.

Plan on getting a Weather Warrior in 300 Win Mag come tax time....

Hail Savage!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I never understood where they got the Ugly name, but it's the same thing with Glock..You either like em or not..don't much matter to me.
I own a couple of Savage Rifles and will buy more..


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> I never understood where they got the Ugly name, but it's the same thing with Glock..You either like em or not..don't much matter to me.
> I own a couple of Savage Rifles and will buy more..


Naw, I don't think Savages ugly either. But compared to a fine old-school rifle with a walnut stock, they're not as pretty in comparison.

Now since you have opened the door....I think Glocks are quite possibly the ugliest ducklings out there. The are fat, aesthetically awkward slabs of plastic and steel man. But I will admit that with their advantages, who cares? High capacity, incredible reliability, accurate enough, eat any ammo (factory or homegrown) that I put in it....My Glock 21c, as ugly as she is, stays at my side whenever I can bring her and people won't notice. Sorta like that secret-cute-but-chubby-chick we all knew growing up. :lol:


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a savage 17 hmr that is not to pretty wood stock and bull barrel, but when you look at the target its stunningly beautiful. The older 110s are absouluty ugly but they shoot right. I sold my 7 mag remington 700 bdl lh because I felt like it was way more gun than I needed. I must say it was a beautiful gun and felt to me like no other. With the money from that I bought a Savage 14 American classic LH in .308 with the accue trigger. It is a good looking gun not the savage of old. My remington was in the bull for the first shot, but I think due to the caliber it tended to spray bullets. I know that the first shot is what matters, but what I like about my Savage is I can but three shots in the bull every time. My buddy told me he'd buy a used Winchester over a savage any day and we got into a shall I say a heated disscussion. All I can say is to each ther own, but I think we can all agree that out of the box a Savage is hard to beat, and I for sure will buy more in the future.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

Ralphy said:


> I have a savage 17 hmr that is not to pretty wood stock and bull barrel, but when you look at the target its stunningly beautiful. The older 110s are absouluty ugly but they shoot right. I sold my 7 mag remington 700 bdl lh because I felt like it was way more gun than I needed. I must say it was a beautiful gun and felt to me like no other. With the money from that I bought a Savage 14 American classic LH in .308 with the accue trigger. It is a good looking gun not the savage of old. My remington was in the bull for the first shot, but I think due to the caliber it tended to spray bullets. I know that the first shot is what matters, but what I like about my Savage is I can but three shots in the bull every time. My buddy told me he'd buy a used Winchester over a savage any day and we got into a shall I say a heated disscussion. All I can say is to each ther own, but I think we can all agree that out of the box a Savage is hard to beat, and I for sure will buy more in the future.


Here here! They are fine firearms, and the price is perfect! Always so accurate. Can't beat them.


----------

